# luxaire problem



## beckypanich (Oct 14, 2009)

Light blinking 3 times - "pressure switch stuck open" ?
What to do?


----------



## Cork-Guy (Oct 14, 2009)

Do you have a model number?


----------



## beckypanich (Oct 15, 2009)

Model no. G/UA037SA


----------



## Cork-Guy (Oct 15, 2009)

Luxaire furnace flame out - DIY Chatroom - DIY Home Improvement Forum

The above thread is all I could really find; seems to be absolutely no support on the luxaire site for their products. You should call out who did the installation or a 3rd party company to repair it.


----------



## kok328 (Oct 15, 2009)

Ok, it seems to be that time of year again so bear with me while I swith gears from A/C to heat.
Check the furnace compartment for a manual reset for a flame rollout device or a hi-temp cutout device.  Use a Volt/Ohm meter to see if your pressure switch is open.  If so, check to see if there are any blockages in the exhaust.  Possibly a wasp nest or something of that nature.


----------

